# Tree for monsters



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

So those silly overprice little Mystery bags that they sell at Spirit, Yeah when you have more than you should. Here was my solution for display.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

hahaha, that's great!


----------

